# Moving from Singapore to US (Boston MA)



## agashi (Sep 25, 2018)

hello everyone, me and my wife are originally from India, living in Singapore for past 20 years.
due to job opportunity we are considering to relocation to Boston in early 2019.
my boys are in primary & secondary schools.

living in Singapore gives u very secure, comfortable perspective on life and moving to a new country is totally different world. I have already decided to relocate to for good.

any experience people who would share their journey please?


----------



## Manasi Mir (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello
We are also moving to Chicago in mid 2021. moving from Singapore been here with kids for almost 20 years. Can you please share you experience regarding school admission in high school. My kids also in secondary school here.
Do we need to apply to each school individually? Will there be vacancy in good public schools if we go in around June. Or do I start contacting the schools now itself.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as the public schools are concerned, it will depend on where you are living. Each city and town has their own system for assigning residents to the appropriate school - or handling admissions for certain specialized high schools if they offer those. I will say that the Chicago public schools can be a bit "difficult" and you will definitely want to consider living in one of the suburbs surrounding Chicago if you are looking for "good" public schools. You may want to see if your employer can help in finding a place to live within a "good" school district. (But all the usual property agents - both rental and purchase - seem to have lots of information available about the school districts to go with the properties for sale or rent.)


----------



## Manasi Mir (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you. Just want to recheck so the school allocation will depend on the area we live. And it may be possible that when we move there June the top schools may have no vacancy. So my question is do I start contacting the schools now itself?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The schools in the US generally don't work like that. They redraw the school districts as needed to assign the kids to the appropriate schools. If you have private school in mind, then yes, you may want to start contacting the schools. There are things like interviews and testing that may be required for admission to a private school. 

But until you know exactly where you will be living, it's kind of pointless to contact the schools.


----------

